# Sony A6000 Update Petition



## b_salcher (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Folks

If you own a Sony A6000 please sign and share this Petition with some Update Ideas for the Sony A6000. It only takes a few Seconds but it can improve the A6000 a lot!

Separate the Self-Timer from the Drive-Mode Menu, to shoot Bursts on a Tripod without shaking.
The Ability to Save all the Menu Settings to Presets, for example, to switch faster between the Settings you need for Portraits and Landscapes.
Switching between Viewfinder and Monitor witch a Custom-Key.
Saving pictures taken with the Burst- or Continuous-Bracket-Mode in groups, so it is easier to scroll through the pictures and delete a whole Burst.
SONY: Sony A6000 Firmware Update

If you have more Ideas please let me know.

Thanks, Bernhard


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 6, 2017)

I honestly do not believe Sony (or any company) will make firmware updates on an older model ... I can see a petition to get them to add user wanted features to a current or future model.

I work for a company that manufactures devices ... and we will not upgrade a model we consider discontinued ... we will listen to feedback on devices that are still in production, and for new ones we will/think of making.

There is no profit in it.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 6, 2017)

b_salcher said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> If you own a Sony A6000 please sign and share this Petition with some Update Ideas for the Sony A6000. It only takes a few Seconds but it can improve the A6000 a lot!
> 
> ...


I don't get your third point. The switch to viewfinder is automatic when you put it to your eye, and the camera switches to monitor when you are not looking through the viewfinder. What would a custom key do?


----------



## Overread (Jan 7, 2017)

You'd have more luck petitioning the (I think most are Russian?) 3rd party firmwire makers for such software. As said once big companies abandon products that's it; they are abandoned. The company only has a certain life-span for each product and once its span is over their focus shifts to a newer product that they want you to buy. These days most companies don't want you using the same camera for 40 years; they want you buying a new camera as soon as they can get you to part with your cash. 

3rd party firmwire makers are not restricted as such and whilst using 3rd party firmwire voids your warranty it does at least offer the option of new features and options (and there are some very good ones out there which, when used correctly, can really expand the features of a camera)


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2017)

Fuji is the only camera company that has done stuff Iike this. They have listened, and have made firmware updates for discontinued models. But Sony?? Ughhhh, likely nothing


----------



## Overread (Jan 7, 2017)

Generally companies which have a smaller market hold tend to be more amenable to longer term product support (where they can afford to); because they often see their market as loyal customers over gaining constant new ones. They also tend to want to keep their products being used by as many people as possible; so even if older models are still in use each one is a camera being used to advertise their product line (kind of like why Canon focuses a lot of attention on getting as many big white lenses into sports events as they can). 


With the way the world is going we might see this pattern change; the constant need to produce and buy and the consumer market can't sustain itself forever


----------

